
Google AI begins battle with humanity’s best Go player tonight - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/03/google-ai-begins-battle-with-humanitys-best-go-player-tonight/
======
sbierwagen
Link to the stream:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFr3K2DORc8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFr3K2DORc8)

Starts at 7:30 PM PST, 10:30 PM EST.

